
Show HN: JuggleSlam - chair6
https://juggleslam.com/
======
chair6
Physical products are so very different to virtual. Life is relatively easy
when you can just ctrl-z, quit-without-saving, git checkout --, or redeploy. A
friend has been working on this idea for the last couple of years.. it's been
interesting watching him work through the process.

The game is pretty fun too!

